# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Plasma cutter

## PlatypusGardens

I need one.
I do. 
I have no idea what to look for or what they're worth. 
I'd want/need it to be able to cut 6, maybe 8mm comfortably...
At least 6 anyway. 
I know a couple of people who have "A cheap Chinese one" that's still going strong.
I'd like to get something reliable, of course, depending on cost....  
Who's got one, what ya got, what's good and bad?
I have zero experience with these things. 
It would open up all sorts of possibilities for my metal art and also save a lot of noisy dirty grinding/jigsaw work when doing tricky curves etc.     :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And no, Marc, there's no Cash Converters in town   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Googling "Plasma Cutters" and clicking on the first result I found this  Boswell 40amp Inverter Plasma Cutting Companion | eWelders 
16mm?   :Shock:

----------


## Marc

i had a Lincoln plasma cutter for a while but it was too small for my liking.
The "only" way to go as far as I know is Hyperterm, the rest is just not up to it.
I like the powermax 45
 Spectrum by Miller is another good one
However I don't have a Hyperterm nor the lincoln anymore. 
The good thing about plasma cutters is that you can hook them up to a CNC water table and a computer and voila! 
Yes, I did buy the Lincoln at cash converters ... ha ha, how did you know?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Of to Google hyperterm

----------


## PlatypusGardens

TOP GUN PLASMA CUT 40 TGWP40 â€“ Gentronics Welding and Industrial Supplies Perth Western Australia 
Something like this maybe 
Hang on, that's not a Hypertherm,.....dunno what happened there    :Unsure:  
The Hypertherm ones are all a bit hardcore it seems....up to 40mm...I don't need that

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This one?   
A biiiiiiit out of my price range    :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Yes, the Miller is probably not much cheaper, I am afraid that I am no help on the chinese made one. 
Besides a good reliable cutter, you need a compressor with very clean and dry air.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Might try that Boswell one then..........   
......  
......?    :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

BUYING A PLASMA CUTTER | eBay

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> BUYING A PLASMA CUTTER | eBay

  
Yeh hehe was reading that just earlier

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'll mostly be doing 3-4mm stuff and I don't mind if I have to clean the edges up a bit.....

----------


## Random Username

This mob have a reasonably good reputation via the metalwork forum for being in the cheap-but-not-too-cheap (ie they carry spares) category for their welders n' stuff - https://weldingstore.tokentools.com.au/ 
I have gained the impression that the real cheap chinese plasma cutters can die quite quickly, especially if they are HF start.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Soooo is the Boswell one a "cheap chinese" one....?

----------


## ringtail

https://www.tradetools.com/product-r...chine-inverter

----------


## SilentButDeadly

http://www.totaltools.com.au/cigweld...6014/i1050520/ 
...would be nice for Xmas please, m'lady.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> https://www.tradetools.com/product-r...chine-inverter

  
Mmm might be able to stretch the coins to one of them... 
Have you any experience with that machine/brand?   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Nope but plenty of them in trade use. Just today I saw one of their welders in action. All good. Warranty is good - 2 years trade use unlike the others that either exclude warranty for trade use or offer a " limited warranty for one year", price is good, service and back up is good. I assume you guys have tradetools up there ?

----------


## Marc

So no one actually has a plasma cutter here?
Try the woodwork forum, plenty of metalworkers there

----------


## Marc

Plasma cutting machines....Help Please

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh most people there seem to be talking about doing massive cuts in 12mm steel.
I won't be doing that....   :Unsure:   
I dare say most of it will be 3-6mm with maybe a bit of 8mm to slice up those big steel plates I got.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A lot of the tool shops have disappeared up here...
We have Total Tools though, Blackwoods and Blacksmith Jack's. 
And a few other welding suppliers etc....Independendt Welding Supplies and whatnot. 
Mind you that Boswell one was only $25 delivery I think.
When I was chasing a welder some of the shops quoted $150 to get a machine up from Sydney  :Unsure:  
Ended up goin with BSJ as it was on special and the guys in there are all old tradies/boilermakers and give good advice (for the most part.)

----------


## Marc

So did you decide on a plasma cutter?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Probably either the Boswell or the one posted by Ringtail.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well....been trying to find any sort of info on Boswell but not much out there.
According to some welding forums that brand is cheap crap. 
Seems the Australian company/supplier is a dropship company and it's probably just a rebadged generic machine.  :Unsure:  
Migt go with the slightly more expensive one....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Seen a few good reviews about this  Lotos LTP5000 50A 240 V Pilot ARC Plasma Cutter | eBay

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmm or go the next size up  LOTOS LTP6000 240-Volt 60-Amp Pilot Arc Plasma Cutter

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just been reading a lot of bad reviews about the Lotos brand...   :Gaah:   
I dunno   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

What about the one I linked ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What about the one I linked ?

  
Yeh think I'm circling back towards that one again haha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just had to do the usual "maybe a cheap one will be ok" rounds, before deciding to spend a bit more and get a decent one   :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok I'm gonna go with that one  
i think  
yes  
yes I am  
probably

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And a mate just told me that him and another bloke are going in to waterjet cutting.
They're looking at getting a machine that can cut up to 100mm steel plate  
whaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!! 
Sweet

----------


## ringtail

Awesome

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh will be handy as I can get them to punch out stuff like circles etc for my stuff. 
I'd still like to make most of my things myself, but things like center discs for the windmills etc would be handy to have on tap.

----------


## ringtail

Indeed. And you might get some funky offcut shapes to work with to boot

----------


## Marc

> And a mate just told me that him and another bloke are going in to waterjet cutting.
> They're looking at getting a machine that can cut up to 100mm steel plate  
> whaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!! 
> Sweet

  Fantastic machines, around $200k though

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Fantastic machines, around $200k though

  
70-ish he reckons...    

> And you might get some funky offcut shapes to work with to boot

  For sure.
A sheet that has had holes cut out of it will have many uses.
I often see them at the scrapyard but they've been crushed/folded or cut in to small pieces...   :Frown:

----------


## Marc

What size pump do you know?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What size pump do you know?

  
No idea.
He only sort of mentioned it in passing, just as I was leaving.
That's all I know for now.
They haven't got the machine yet. 
I shall report back when it all happens.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Can't really find anything about these Renegade tools/machines either....
Only place that seems to sell them is Trade Tools and most if not all reviews and videos are by the same bloke...   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Part from trade tools, the odd page with adelaide tools pops up when searching for renegade
Seems a bit sus   :Confused:

----------


## ringtail

Renegade is trade tools own brand. No doubt there are better machînes out there but they come with the large price tag too. The benefit of them is decent quality, good service and backup and a good price. Something I doubt you would get with another chinese brand. Like anything "homebrand" there are good and bad product lines. I have a few renegade tools that I bought purely for the price. The laminate trimmer is rough but works fine. The low speed high torque drill is an animal. I use it to tilt my tipper trailer. A real wriśt snapper of a drill. $80. Unless you can get a "name brand" second hand for a price too good to refuse, I reckon the renegade is totally worth the"risk"

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh good stuff.
Will probably give it a go then   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Aaaah we want to see lots of cuts now. 
Make sure you use shade 8 eye protection. Plenty of youtuber dudes doing free hand art work with their reading glasses as protection ...  :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Aaaah we want to see lots of cuts now.

  
Yep you will do....once it gets here....whenever that may be     

> Make sure you use shade 8 eye protection.

  Hmmm....welding helmet?

----------


## Marc

Yes, welding helmet of course is max protection. I remember using oxy welding goggles and that was enough, although you get a bit of spatter here and there. 
Some say 5 is enough others use 2 ... better have a few different shades and test what's good for you. 
I believe welding helmet switched off is shade 3
As long as you don't use your multifocals like this dude https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh1BGSuDJWs

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow he's pretty quick with that cutter.
Turned out great too (yeh I skipped to the end)   
Easy money!   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I had the idea of cutting silhouettes with my cutter and then give them a bit of depth by heating them up and forming them with a ball peen hammer, but the cutter wasn't up to it and I got too busy patching up the house. I hope to finish with the top veranda and stairs and roof and whatever else comes in the way this year so that I can go back to my neglected workshop and blacksmithing. Yes, that horse looks the part!

----------


## ringtail

Woohoo PG ! I could have picked it up for you and tested it out for a month or two. You know, just to make sure it's fit for purpose.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha yeh I bet you could. 
Had a squizz at the website....15kg roll of mig wire for $35..... I pay that for a 5kg roll sometimes up here   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's been shipped!

----------


## Marc



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha 
I'll be right.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

.         :Happydance2:   :Happydance2:   :Happydance2:   :Happydance2:   :Happydance2:   :Happydance2:      :Happydance2:   :Happydance2:   :Happydance2:   :Happydance2:   :Happydance2:   :Happydance2:        
.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

How quick was that????!?!?!!!!!! 
Ordered it on Tue and shipped on Wed.....yesterday.   
sweet!
didn't think it be bere until next week

----------


## ringtail

Excellent. We know what you'll be doing this weekend

----------


## Marc

Mm ... I replied to this post ... wonder where did my reply go? Up in smoke most likely. 
Good for you PG. Lots of photos !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm yes I need to give my compressor a bit of a cleanup and have a look at the connectors etc before I get too carried away with this.   :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Got plenty of cutting tips?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So I pulled the compressor out and put it on the bench....   
Noticed the label on the side was peeling off  
WTF haha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Almost ready to fire it up. 
Had to rearrange things a bit to set it up first.
Needed to have it near the compressor which used to be under the bench but the cutter needs 15A and the only 15A sockets I have are....not near the bench.
So they'll go under the dropsaw.....not ideal, but what do you do in a tiny shed.
Build a box.
Will add a curtain at the front to keep dust out when not in use.
And I can tuck the hoses etc away under there too.     
Also made a little trolley for the cutter.     :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Strange  
I thought someone would have been along by now to tell me it's not gonna work....   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway all in, hooked up and good to go. 
but....need to tidy up in the shed now after moving everything around.
sigh    
Also need some hooks for the leads....and a front cover for the little house.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

What's are those pissy little hoses coming from the compressor ? You want a decent 10 mm hose PG.  :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

> So I pulled the compressor out and put it on the bench....   
> Noticed the label on the side was peeling off  
> WTF haha

  That's a bit funny.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What's are those pissy little hoses coming from the compressor ? You want a decent 10 mm hose PG.

  Blaaah..  
You sound just like that other bloke   :Rolleyes:     

> That's a bit funny.

  
It's A LOT funny! 
(Good thing I got it dirt cheap  :Wink:  )

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahaha. Oh well, at least you're not using a nail gun with thoses pissy little hoses so that's ok.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> at least you're not using a nail gun with thoses pissy little hoses

  Yeah   :Unsure:  
*cough* 
That's right

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahaha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I only ever use things as intended   :Fisch:

----------


## Marc

If you need a 15A powerpoint in a different place all you do is get a 15A extension, fix the cable along the wall skirting board, ceiling whatever to the new point and wire it to an external powerpoint. It's just a "fixed" extension. You can even put it in a conduit if you feel so inclined.  
I think your compressor will struggle be it 24 or 30 litres tank. My Lincoln PC210 needed 80L/m at 100 psi

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> If you need a 15A powerpoint in a different place all you do is get a 15A extension, fix the cable along the wall skirting board, ceiling whatever to the new point and wire it to an external powerpoint. It's just a "fixed" extension. You can even put it in a conduit if you feel so inclined.

  
Well.....extension....of course I know that.  
But there wouldn't have been enough room under the bench for both the compressor and the cutter anyway.
This will work ok.  :Smilie:      

> I think your compressor will struggle be it 24 or 30 litres tank. My Lincoln PC210 needed 80L/m at 100 psi

  Dunno, we'll see.
I spoke to one of the TradeTools blokes on the phone yesterday and he reckons it works fine at 60PSI 
The manual says "60-80PSI @ 4-6kg/cm2" 
A mate has a bigger compressor he said I can have (needs "some fixing") if this one doesn't keep up   :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

I thought you would have cut a ton of stuff already. I know I'd itching to have a play if I had one.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haven't had time....
Needed to sort the compressor out first, go over all the connections etc. 
By the time I'd set it all up and finished tidying up in the shed a mate came over and then it was too late, yesterday I was out all day and got home around 7 PM 
Hoping to fire it up today though   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:  
Aloominum
Like butter     
6mm no dramas     
8mm
Compressor revving its ring out, but it works
Just     
Was a bit nervous firing it all up as I had NO IDEA what to expect haha.
Gonna take some getting used to but am already loving it. 
Ok off to cut random rough shapes out of whatever I can find.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Uncle Bob

Sweet. 
Can you see why I recommended Turnstiles get one? A lot quieter and cleaner than a disc grinder, not to mention you can cut shapes easy.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A lot quieter and cleaner than a disc grinder,

  might be quieter when I get a bigger compressor..... 
As for cleaner......arr still makes a fair bit of mess.
Especially when cutting aluminium  :Shock:    

> not to mention you can cut shapes easy.

  Indeed.
It's a bit hard to be precise though as you can't really see the point when cutting...
I'll work it out.   :Smilie:  
I need to get/make a few attachments for the nozzle so it sits flat and cuts square down from the surface.
all the cuts I've done so far in thicker stuff have been all over the place 
The manual shows a guide hoop of thin bar for when running it against a straightedge.
And also an attachment with two little wheels.....hmm...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Can you see why I recommended Turnstiles get one?.

  
Who?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some more doodlings in 6mm plate      
Didn't quite make it through here....not sure why.
Moving the torch too fast....not enough power.....?

----------


## Marc

Someone is having fun hehe  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Marc

> Some more doodlings in 6mm plate      
> Didn't quite make it through here....not sure why.
> Moving the torch too fast....not enough power.....?

  Too dirty/rusty 
The lines left by the cutter on the inside of the cut tell you how you are doing. If the lines are straight perpendicular to the surface, all is good. if the lines are at an angle, you are either moving the torch too fast or your compressor can't keep up or both. Just slow down. The blobs at the bottom of the cut means there was not enough heat to melt the metal and for the air to blow it out before it became solid.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Too dirty/rusty

  
It's the same piece though

----------


## Marc

I see ... well its all trial and error. Eventually you get used to the sound of the cut when it is good and the sound when something is not so good and also the flow of sparks tell you if you are ok. Straight down is good, a stream going against the cut, you are going too fast, flying all over the place ... did not go through  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

The last cut where you go wiggly wigg, and it is shut from below, That one with a bigger compressor would look better for sure. 
Your friend has a compressor that needs fixing? Make sure the inside of the tank is not rusted out, the rest can all be fixed within reason.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Straight down is good, a stream going against the cut, you are going too fast, flying all over the place ... did not go through

  Yep. 
Have had all of those hehe   

> The last cut where you go wiggly wigg, and it is shut from below, That one with a bigger compressor would look better for sure. 
> .

  
I think I had actually turned the pressure down previously to do something thinner and didn't turn it back up. 
Mmm.
More testing in order. 
Am using my welding helmet on "grinder" setting....not sure if that's good.
Might end up buying a second self darkening helmet and use that just for cutting so I don't have to keep changing the settings.
As I'll inevitably forget and blind myself one way or another   :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Are you supposed to touch the metal with the tip? 
The manual kinda suggests you should....   :Unsure:

----------


## David.Elliott

*""The manual shows a guide hoop of thin bar for when running it against a straightedge.* *And also an attachment with two little wheels.....hmm...""* 
Don't forget you can probably get a whole hand trolley for less that the cost of two wheels, as you found out previously...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> *""The manual shows a guide hoop of thin bar for when running it against a straightedge.* *And also an attachment with two little wheels.....hmm...""* 
> Don't forget you can probably get a whole hand trolley for less that the cost of two wheels, as you found out previously...

  haha yeh.   
I most likely have everything I need to  make something like this though

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Reading  Plasma Arc Cutting - Cut quality problems-Dross | Hypertherm

----------


## Godzilla73

Just out of curiosity, does the lead to the machine get hot if you get a decent run going?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just out of curiosity, does the lead to the machine get hot if you get a decent run going?

  
The earth or the torch lead? 
I noticed the earth clamp heating up a bit but maybe that was cause I was cutting a pretty small piece and it was close to the cutting area.  
Didn't notice the torch lead heating up

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Jiggy jiggy  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So was reading a bit yesterday on the net about what I was doing wrong. 
Seems it all basically comes down to everything being right haha. 
Too much/little air/power, close/too far away, fast/slow travel speed and it goes to poop.
Lots of trial and error.  
I also realised today that I didn't actually grind the rust off where I put the ewrth clamp....still seemed to cut ok for the most part except the wiggly bit where I had it turned down too low   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh well, off to tidy up in the shed (again) and have another crack

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I almost followed the lines a bit in places   :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Wait till you have a bad case of the DT's  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm.. 
I have steady enough hands, it's just hard to work out how to hold the torch  :Unsure:   
As you're supposed to "drag" it and have it tilted so the sparks shoot out at a bit of an angle, the issues I'm finding are  
1) Not being able to see the lines as the torch is in the way 
2) What to do when you get to an internal angle and need to "turn around" and keep dragging rather than pushing. 
3) How to steady the torch and not cut on an angle, as in getting an edge that tapers 45 degrees 
4) Where and how to position myself in general.....   
I took the "legs" off as they didn't seem to be of much use.
Might be handy when running against a straight edge guide though   
Mmm giving it a break for now,
Had a go at cutting a few more crabs will take some pics later   :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Hmm.. 
> I have steady enough hands, it's just hard to work out how to hold the torch

  Stop drinking for a couple of days and see how you go  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I haven't had a beer as yet today.
Steady as a rock.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok I've just watched half a dozen videos where they all hold the torch at right angle to the piece being cut, the tip right against the metal and just move it around in all directions.... 
Guess I'll try that then   :Unsure:   
Better go buy some beer first tho   :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had a few more gos at it.
Found a grip that seems to work.....left hand resting on the plate, holding the torch with index and middle finger kinda like holding a cigar.
Right hand on the trigger and it works pretty well and stable. 
Got caught out a few times starting at the wrong end, so to speak, and had nothing to lean on which makes it go all over the place hehe.
(in this case, the crab legs....) 
So part from alll the settings being right, also need to plan the cut before starting.  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Nice work  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Heaps of fun. 
The crabs were all cut from those concrete cutting discs.
Cut through it like butter.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Ok I've just watched half a dozen videos where they all hold the torch at right angle to the piece being cut, the tip right against the metal and just move it around in all directions.... 
> Guess I'll try that then    
> Better go buy some beer first tho

  To be able to work the cut with the torch away from the piece you need a pilot arc torch. I know you can adapt them to a drag torch machine by grounding the pilot arc wire, but search google or you tube for some how to before you spend any money. 
Those crabs look great. Pitty they are hardened steel or you could give them some shape with a ball peen hammer.

----------


## ringtail

The crab man !

----------


## Marc

*krabba människa*

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> To be able to work the cut with the torch away from the piece you need a pilot arc torch.

  it is

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> *krabba människa*

  
Haha, something like that but not quite right...   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

CNC table next PG  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some more doodlings.   
The platypus sign was made as I went, didn't draw on it first.
Was a bit tricky going over the lumps and bumps of the checkerplate haha.
I was dreading the "S" but stuffed it up far less than what I thought I would  
And finally a crab that looks somewhat ok.
Lost count how many I've stuffed up now.
The legs are the hardest to get right....   
Once cleaned up a bit around the edges with the grinder it'll look ok mounted on a bit of stainless or alloy for contrast.   :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

That flag is awesome!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe it turned out ok for a freehand cut

----------


## Marc

> Haha, something like that but not quite right...

  So how is it?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> *krabba människa*

   

> Haha, something like that but not quite right...

   

> So how is it?

  see here http://www.renovateforum.com/f188/cr...7/#post1000372

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well 
The water trap/regulator I put on the compressor didn't seem to catch a lot of water, but there was a bit in there.
I noticed a lot of spluttering when trying to do a couple of cuts earlier and emptied the trap again...still not a lot in there. 
Pulled the cutter out and the water trap on the back (which came with the machine) was overflowing!  :Shock:   
At least that one works....
Should have checked that one earlier   :Unsure:   
Will keep checking it from now on as the other one I bought seems to be a waste of time.
which is a bit disappointing.  
Hm
I need to move things around a bit.
Having the cutter on the floor isn't very practical....as expected.   :Sigh:

----------


## Marc

Mm ... remember a metal work workshop that did some aluminium welding for me, had the mig on a large arm swinging from a bracket on the wall at eye level. He could swing it around and covered most of the workshop that way. See, another possibility involving frames and chains!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACPoyUM9yco

----------


## Marc

Yes, cheap and easy, acts as a radiator

----------


## PlatypusGardens

People seem to use condensers from aircons as well..  
hmm

----------


## Marc

A copper pipe twisted in a coil and in a bucket of water?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A copper pipe twisted in a coil and in a bucket of water?

  
I was thinking coil with fan blowing on it.....?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> cheap and easy

  
Just like me......  :Runaway:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway will give it all a clean and blowdry tomorrow and look at further options and relocation of plasma cutter etc  
can't be arsed now

----------


## Marc

I think that anything metal and long to give time to the hot air to cool down will work. The vertical pipe particularly a 3/4 or 1" galvanised has the advantage to slow the flow of air down due to the larger diameter and give time to the condensed water to drip back in the dead end pipe below acting as container to be drained. 
Could even have a second up and down pipe, and you can probably find them at the scrap yard for cheap. If you get two automatic drain valves, one forthe compressor tank and the other for the condensor pipe, you should be set for dry air galore ! ha ha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeeeeeh if I had the room I'd pick up an old fridge or freezer and run a coil thru that, but...mmmm 
We still have our old 3-way fridge we used to have in the kombi but from memory the 240V input doesn't work.......I could MAAAAAAAAAYBE fit that in the shed.......if it worked...  
dammit.  
I'll be pulling that out of the other shed tomorrow and having a look at it.   
just to be sure.....     
.....it would fit.....somewhere.......I'd make it fit    :Gaah:     
Then I could keep beer in it too   :Fisch:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oooooooo actually.....I have one of those little car fridges.....like the little ones you sit on between the seats, that hold 4 coke cans and a snickers bar......
Got it for $10'at a garage sale, never used it....one of those impulse buys... 
could run that off a 12V transformer and shove a coil through it.......???????!!!!!!!!?    :Monkey dance:

----------


## Marc

Yes, it will work in theory, but it is a) very small, b) you have no way to purge the water condensed.

----------

